# Cooden meet 2023



## Smiffy (Jul 26, 2022)

Just fixed up the only date I could get for next year...
*FRIDAY 23rd JUNE *

Same package as usual.
18 holes, lunch, 18 holes and evening meal.
Final price to be confirmed, should be around £80.00 per person.

*1. Smiffy *

*
*


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Jul 26, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Just fixed up the only date I could get for next year...
*FRIDAY 23rd JUNE *

Same package as usual.
18 holes, lunch, 18 holes and evening meal.
Final price to be confirmed, should be around £80.00 per person.

*1. Smiffy *
2. SurreyGolfer
		
Click to expand...


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 26, 2022)

*1. Smiffy*
2. SurreyGolfer 
3. full_throttle


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 26, 2022)

Fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## Leftie (Jul 26, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Fingers crossed 🤞
		
Click to expand...

You and me both mate


----------



## Leftie (Jul 26, 2022)

full_throttle said:



*1. Smiffy
2. SurreyGolfer
3. full_throttle
4. Leftie
5. Dhan
6. SpongeBob* (You know I want to)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## hairball_89 (Jul 26, 2022)

Leftie said:



*1. Smiffy
2. SurreyGolfer
3. full_throttle
4. Leftie
5. Dhan
6. SpongeBob (You know I want to)
7. Hairball_89*

Click to expand...

Oh go on then, this sounds like a day to not miss and a course I've been itching to play for a while! Might as well make it the first meet I put my name down for!


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 27, 2022)

Leftie said:



			You and me both mate 

Click to expand...

too right 😁


----------



## Bratty (Jul 27, 2022)

Unlucky chaps! 🤣
*1. Smiffy
2. SurreyGolfer
3. full_throttle
4. Leftie
5. Dhan
6. SpongeBob (You know I want to)
7. Hairball_89
8. Bratty*


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 27, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Unlucky chaps! 🤣
*1. Smiffy
2. SurreyGolfer
3. full_throttle
4. Leftie
5. Dhan
6. SpongeBob (You know I want to)
7. Hairball_89
8. Bratty*

Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

Keep 'em coming lads


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 27, 2022)

Happy to pencil in a me + one (with buggy) Rob. Can't commit right now, but in the diary.

*1. Smiffy
2. SurreyGolfer
3. full_throttle
4. Leftie
5. Dhan
6. SpongeBob (You know I want to)
7. Hairball_89
8. Bratty
9. need_my_wedge
10. need_my_wedge guest (buggy)*


----------



## Bratty (Jul 27, 2022)

*1. Smiffy
2. SurreyGolfer
3. full_throttle
4. Leftie
5. Dhan
6. SpongeBob (You know I want to)
7. Hairball_89
8. Bratty
9. Mark Bignell (Bratty's guest)
10. need_my_wedge
11. need_my_wedge guest (buggy)*


----------



## Dando (Jul 27, 2022)

*1. Smiffy
2. SurreyGolfer
3. full_throttle
4. Leftie
5. Dhan
6. SpongeBob (You know I want to)
7. Hairball_89
8. Bratty
9. Mark Bignell (Bratty's guest)
10. need_my_wedge
11. need_my_wedge guest (buggy)* 
*12. Dando* - can i pay extra not to be in Princess Pouty's group?


----------



## Bratty (Jul 27, 2022)

*2. SurreyGolfer
3. full_throttle
4. Leftie
5. Dhan
6. SpongeBob (You know I want to)
7. Hairball_89
8. Bratty
9. Mark Bignell (Bratty's guest)
10. John Capstick (Bratty's other guest)
11. need_my_wedge
12. need_my_wedge guest (buggy)
13. Dando* - can i pay extra not to be in Princess Pouty's group? _Bratty says: I've already invited two guests to avoid having to play with a cack-handed chipper user. _😉


----------



## Dando (Jul 27, 2022)

Bratty said:



*2. SurreyGolfer
3. full_throttle
4. Leftie
5. Dhan
6. SpongeBob (You know I want to)
7. Hairball_89
8. Bratty
9. Mark Bignell (Bratty's guest)
10. John Capstick (Bratty's other guest)
11. need_my_wedge
12. need_my_wedge guest (buggy)
13. Dando* - can i pay extra not to be in Princess Pouty's group? _Bratty says: I've already invited two guests to avoid having to play with a cack-handed chipper user. _😉
		
Click to expand...

@Bratty go light a candle


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 27, 2022)

Dando said:



@Bratty go light a candle
		
Click to expand...

Get a room you two...
Preferably not in Bexhill
🙄🙄🙄😉


----------



## IanM (Jul 27, 2022)

@evemccc you need to play here.   Then Rye the day after!

I'll need to confirm later in the year about this


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 27, 2022)

Had notification from the secretary today, the price has increased to £88.00 for the day.
Still good value for two rounds with food...😉😉😉


----------



## chrisd (Jul 27, 2022)

*2. SurreyGolfer
3. full_throttle
4. Leftie
5. Dhan
6. SpongeBob (You know I want to)
7. Hairball_89
8. Bratty
9. Mark Bignell (Bratty's guest)
10. John Capstick (Bratty's other guest)
11. need_my_wedge
12. need_my_wedge guest (buggy)
13. Dando* - can i pay extra not to be in Princess Pouty's group? _Bratty says: I've already invited two guests to avoid having to play with a cack-handed chipper user. _😉[/
*14. Chrisd - *I'll play with anyone ( except those on the list I'll  pm you)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Leftie (Jul 27, 2022)

chrisd said:
*1. Smiffy
2. SurreyGolfer
3. full_throttle
4. Leftie (Provisionally buggy at least for 2nd round)
5. Dhan
6. SpongeBob (You know I want to)
7. Hairball_89
8. Bratty
9. Mark Bignell (Bratty's guest)
10. John Capstick (Bratty's other guest)
11. need_my_wedge
12. need_my_wedge guest (buggy)
13. Dando* - can i pay extra not to be in Princess Pouty's group? _Bratty says: I've already invited two guests to avoid having to play with a cack-handed chipper user. _😉
*14. Chrisd - *I'll play with anyone ( except those on the list I'll pm you)


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 28, 2022)

*1. Smiffy (Buggy)
2. SurreyGolfer
3. full_throttle
4. Leftie (Provisionally buggy at least for 2nd round)
5. Dhan
6. SpongeBob (You know I want to)
7. Hairball_89
8. Bratty
9. Mark Bignell (Bratty's guest)
10. John Capstick (Bratty's other guest)
11. need_my_wedge
12. need_my_wedge guest (buggy)
13. Dando* - can i pay extra not to be in Princess Pouty's group? _Bratty says: I've already invited two guests to avoid having to play with a cack-handed chipper user. _😉
*14. Chrisd - *I'll play with anyone ( except those on the list I'll pm you) 
*15. Norman Porritt (Buggy)
16. LetitRip
17. Ray Taylor  (Buggy)
18. Greg Lindley *


----------



## Grizzly (Jul 28, 2022)

Will the rail strikes have finished by next June?  

Mind you, my first question should probably be am I eligible!?


----------



## Dando (Jul 28, 2022)

Grizzly said:



			Will the rail strikes have finished by next June?  

Mind you, my first question should probably be am I eligible!?
		
Click to expand...

Set out now mate


----------



## Grizzly (Jul 28, 2022)

Dando said:



			Set out now mate
		
Click to expand...

Don't t joke about it, I might need to.  Playing Alwoodly in two weeks time, I'm having to travel up two full days early to get there!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 29, 2022)

Grizzly said:



			Mind you, my first question should probably be am I eligible!?
		
Click to expand...

Why wouldn't you be???
Open to all, including tosspots
😱😱😉😉😉


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 29, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Why wouldn't you be???
Open to all, including tosspots
😱😱😉😉😉
		
Click to expand...

🤔😁


----------



## paddyc (Jul 30, 2022)

Smiffy said:



*1. Smiffy (Buggy)
2. SurreyGolfer
3. full_throttle
4. Leftie (Provisionally buggy at least for 2nd round)
5. Dhan
6. SpongeBob (You know I want to)
7. Hairball_89
8. Bratty
9. Mark Bignell (Bratty's guest)
10. John Capstick (Bratty's other guest)
11. need_my_wedge
12. need_my_wedge guest (buggy)
13. Dando* - can i pay extra not to be in Princess Pouty's group? _Bratty says: I've already invited two guests to avoid having to play with a cack-handed chipper user. _😉
*14. Chrisd - *I'll play with anyone ( except those on the list I'll pm you) 
*15. Norman Porritt (Buggy)
16. LetitRip
17. Ray Taylor  (Buggy)
18. Greg Lindley *

Click to expand...

19  Paddy C


----------



## Bratty (Jul 30, 2022)

*1. Smiffy (Buggy)
2. SurreyGolfer
3. full_throttle
4. Leftie (Provisionally buggy at least for 2nd round)
5. Dhan
6. SpongeBob (You know I want to)
7. Hairball_89
8. Bratty
9. Mark Bignell (Bratty's guest)
10. John Capstick (Bratty's other guest)
11. need_my_wedge
12. need_my_wedge guest (buggy)
13. Dando - *can i pay extra not to be in Princess Pouty's group? Bratty says: I've already invited two guests to avoid having to play with a cack-handed chipper user.* 😉
14. Chrisd - *I'll play with anyone ( except those on the list I'll pm you)
*15. Norman Porritt (Buggy)
16. LetitRip
17. Ray Taylor (Buggy)
18. Greg Lindley
19. PaddyC*


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Jul 30, 2022)

Well done organising SMiffy. I'm out tho


----------



## Midnight (Aug 3, 2022)

Please stick me down mate, when do you want the wedge by?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 3, 2022)

Midnight said:



			Please stick me down mate, when do you want the wedge by?
		
Click to expand...

Not for quite a while yet mate
😉😉😉


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 3, 2022)

Banchory Buddha said:



			Well done organising SMiffy. I'm out tho 

Click to expand...

??????


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 4, 2022)

*1. Smiffy (Buggy)
2. SurreyGolfer
3. full_throttle
4. Leftie (Provisionally buggy at least for 2nd round)
5. Dhan
6. SpongeBob 
7. Hairball_89
8. Bratty
9. Mark Bignell (Bratty's guest)
10. John Capstick (Bratty's other guest)
11. need_my_wedge
12. need_my_wedge guest (buggy)
13. Dando 
14. Chrisd 
15. Norman Porritt (Buggy)
16. LetitRip
17. Ray Taylor (Buggy)
18. Greg Lindley
19. PaddyC
20. Midnight
21. Grizzly 
22. TXL
*


----------



## dufferman (Aug 7, 2022)

*1. Smiffy (Buggy)
2. SurreyGolfer
3. full_throttle
4. Leftie (Provisionally buggy at least for 2nd round)
5. Dhan
6. SpongeBob
7. Hairball_89
8. Bratty
9. Mark Bignell (Bratty's guest)
10. John Capstick (Bratty's other guest)
11. need_my_wedge
12. need_my_wedge guest (buggy)
13. Dando
14. Chrisd
15. Norman Porritt (Buggy)
16. LetitRip
17. Ray Taylor (Buggy)
18. Greg Lindley
19. PaddyC
20. Midnight
21. Grizzly
22. TXL
23. Dufferman *


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 9, 2022)

*1. Smiffy (Buggy)
2. SurreyGolfer
3. full_throttle
4. Leftie (Provisionally buggy at least for 2nd round)
5. Dhan
6. SpongeBob
7. Hairball_89
8. Bratty
9. Mark Bignell (Bratty's guest)
10. John Capstick (Bratty's other guest)
11. need_my_wedge
12. need_my_wedge guest (buggy)
13. Dando
14. Chrisd
15. Norman Porritt (Buggy)
16. LetitRip
17. Ray Taylor (Buggy)
18. Greg Lindley
19. PaddyC
20. Midnight
21. Grizzly
22. TXL
23. Dufferman* 

24. full_throttle guest


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2022)

One of my favourite holes at Cooden Beach. The 4th. Great par 4.....


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 24, 2022)

Just a bumplington for anyone that may have missed it...

*1. Smiffy (Buggy)
2. SurreyGolfer
3. full_throttle
4. Leftie (Provisionally buggy at least for 2nd round)
5. Dhan
6. SpongeBob
7. Hairball_89
8. Bratty
9. Mark Bignell (Bratty's guest)
10. John Capstick (Bratty's other guest)
11. need_my_wedge
12. need_my_wedge guest (buggy)
13. Dando
14. Chrisd
15. Norman Porritt (Buggy)
16. LetitRip
17. Ray Taylor (Buggy)
18. Greg Lindley
19. PaddyC
20. Midnight
21. Grizzly
22. TXL
23. Dufferman
24. full throttle guest
25. Norrin Radd*


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 10, 2022)

Count me in smudger to good a day to miss


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 11, 2022)

Norrin Radd said:



			Count me in smudger to good a day to miss
		
Click to expand...

No.25 above geezer


----------

